# Which strains?: MO USA  Outdoor  6 months  80s-90s  VERY Humid



## Wizzzzard (Oct 4, 2015)

Which strains (whether Sativa or Indica) are best suited for Hot (80s-90s) EXTREMELY humid growing conditions (outdoor) with a 6 month season like found in rural Missouri (ample water supply nearby).  We are located in the Mississippi river valley and the humidity is extremely Bad here.

I have no experience with different strains and am looking for input from those who do.  I am mostly concerned with potency and less so with taste so I am fairly flexible.  An indoor grow is in no way feasible.

Also, which seedbanks that will ship to the US are credible?

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated as I am fairly new to this

*Thanks in advance for all help..*

Wizzzzard


----------



## Wizzzzard (Oct 4, 2015)

I should have been more specific, which of the 400+ strains grow best in this environment....?

Wizzzzard


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 4, 2015)

Just to get the convo rolling here, I will give some thoughts, but my knowledge is limited and hopefully wiser members will chime in soon.

the easy one, seedbanks... there is a sub forum on here specifically for seedbank info: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=11

off the top of my head, attitude seedbank, nirvana, herbies head shop.

For strains, the first thing that pops into mind is landrace varieties.  These are strains that are basically the same as ones found in the wild in areas where marijuana originated.  They are hardy.  World of seeds(a breeder) has a number of landrace genetics.

I would think the humidity is going to be the biggest problem during flowering, so genetics with a known resistance to mold/mildew would be good.

If the max temps are going to stay between 80 and 90 then that shouldn't be too much of a problem, that is an acceptable temp range for growing mj in general.

I use this site to look up info for strains sometimes and just noticed they have this strain finder, maybe it will be helpful?  It is based on user input, so it could be incorrect, but worth checking out:
http://en.seedfinder.eu/research/climate/  (just played around with it, there is probably a good amount of helpful information here, like I think your growing season may be longer than you think)


----------



## Wizzzzard (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks sMACkaddict for your feedback, you gave me some good leads.....


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 5, 2015)

no problem man.  Keep asking questions and searching for answers!  And welcome, you've found a great place to learn and grow (in every sense... :icon_smile


----------



## MsGuerilla (Mar 22, 2016)

Some of the strains I've grown in the delta are Matanuska Tundra, White Widow, White Rhino, Northern Lights #5, Bubbleberry,afghani, and my first grow some really good mexican swag back in the 90's. Afghani and nl#5 didn't do so well, they were really short and didn't produce. They also got heat stressed, here it stays in the 90's for June,July, and August. Bubbleberry made, but didn't produce much. The WW and WR did the best both of those had to have help holding up the bud laden limbs. I didn't have any problem with mildew in any of those strains, probably because of the heat. I did have problems with caterpillars. They would start eating on the buds and travel all through them eating and making the buds look bad. One strain you might consider is Hollands hope. These people are pretty reliable and you get free seeds. http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/


----------



## bud88 (Mar 23, 2016)

You might consider some of the Thai and or Hawaiian strains...
providing you have enough time to finish them. Some have 14/16 week flowering times... if you're able to cover them and trick them into flowering early then it could possibly work


----------



## Moo (Apr 10, 2016)

If growing in mo is anything like in ok, you're gonna have your work cut out for you.

Do you expect lots of wind in your area?  This could be good and bad.  

Bottom line is keeping an almost daily eye on your grow is great if you're able.

You'll learn a lot.  I remember when I learned just how sad an mj plant could lopk, and just how quickly they can perk back up.

I play it safe and make sure the mid to late afternoon sun hours are spent in shade, it is so important to watch them .  Not the best way out here.... sativas are best.... has me seriously considering a dwc type set up in future....


----------



## Moo (Apr 10, 2016)

Sorry, double post.


----------

